# A first year production Colt Model Of 1911, U.S. NAVY..



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

This Colt, #2970, was in the third shipment to the Brooklyn Navy Yard in 1912.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Amazing!!! Is it yours???


----------



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Amazing!!! Is it yours???


Oh yes, I own more than a dozen Navy Colts....


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

John,
You may be able to confirm (or not) some info. I got from a family member long ago. My father had a supposedly Navy issue Colt .38 Auto that was given to him by his father years ago. It had a deep blue finish and although resembled a 1911 it appeared to not have the same grip angle (looked like less of an angle) and it had black plastic grips. It was a full size 5" barrel gun. Sadly, my father traded it out for something about 10 years ago. Does that sound like something the Navy would issue? Wish I had it now! Thanks for any info.
Charlie


----------



## tejas (Jul 5, 2006)

John Holbrook said:


> Oh yes, I own more than a dozen Navy Colts....


So THAT'S where they all went!! :smt022


----------



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

Yep, here is another one!!!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

That doesn't look quite like the one Dad had, but it's been a long time since I saw it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## scoop (May 15, 2006)

wow absolutly beautiful 3rd shipment in 1912.my god what history.and best of all they look like they can be shot right now.Im sure their pricless and its good enough just to look and see and enjoy the fact that someone is keeping a couple nice 1911s in arcival condition for the ages!!!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Charlie,

If this old sixgunner may butt in, the pistol you describe sounds like a Model 1902 .38ACP (not .38 Super) Commercial Model, could be Model 1905.

Not trying to shoot down any story, but I don't think the US Navy purchased any autos at that time. The .38 Colt and Smith & Wesson revolvers were still in use at that time, and the Navy purchased the Colt M-1909 .45 Revolver for the Marine Corps.

I have no documention, just going from memory, but maybe this will get you on track to identify the pistol.

Bob Wright


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info. All I had heard was the story from my Dad and am not sure where he got his info. He passed away several years ago so that info is gone. But it was not a .38 Super. It was a .38 Auto. I have bought ammo for it so I'm sure about that. Not sure whether it was ever issued by the govt. or if so, what service it was in. The pistol is gone now so it is really a moot point. I had never heard of a .38 Auto 'till I saw this pistol.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Charlie,

One other very obvious point-if it were actual Government Issue, it would be plainly marked as depicted above, "U.S. Govermnent Property" or lacking this, stamped Ordnance inspector's initials.

This does not rule out military service history for the pistol, as it could have been a private purchase, which has been allowed at times, both for officers and enlisted men.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

John,
Those are superb photographs of a fine pistol.

Thank you for posting.

Bob Wright


----------

